# Gas grill on condo balcony



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2022)

Can you use a gas grill on a condo balcony?

Does it matter if the condo is 2 stories or 6 stories?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2022)

2018 IFC

308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices.
Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction.

Exceptions:

1.    One- and two-family dwellings.

2.    Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected by an automatic sprinkler system.

3.  *  LP-gas cooking devices having LP-gas container with a water capacity not greater than 21/2 pounds [nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity].*

Hard to enforce that one so we amended it out. We have had the larger grilles accidently discharge the sprinkler on the balcony


----------



## classicT (Apr 28, 2022)

Does it matter if it is a condo?

Condominiums are not defined by IBC. They are typically apartment buildings or townhomes wherein unique parcel ID have been created for each unit for purpose of legal transfer of the unit and taxation purposes.

That said, getting back to the question of if BBQ type appliances are allowed on balconies... MtLogCabin gave the correct reference to _IFC Section 308.1.4_.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 29, 2022)

Not a very good idea but as said hard to enforce. Went to a training one time at a fire station. On break we where on the covered patio that was about 12ft high and there were scorch marks in the ceiling from their grill. I guess if it caught on fire they were real close to the truck and extinguisher's!


----------



## womide (Jul 26, 2022)

“Never use a propane barbecue grill on a balcony, terrace or roof. It is both dangerous and illegal.”

However charcoal is legit if you have a ginormous balcony:
“Only use a charcoal barbecue grill on a balcony or terrace if there is a ten foot clearance from the building and there is an immediate source of water (garden hose or four (4) gallon pail of water). Otherwise, such barbequeings is dangerous and illegal.”


----------

